
Common Excuses Why Developers Don’t Test Their Software - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/common-excuses-why-developers-dont-test-their-software-908a465e122c
======
temporallobe
I fully believe in testing, but as with all things in life, you have to
consider the ROI. I work on one project where we write lots of automated
tests, which often take 2-3x as long as the initial development time, and
easily outnumbers tbe SLOC 10:1. Even whith that our code coverage is maybe
50%. I would say our product is pretty damn stable and very few bugs are
reported. I also work on another project run by clueless "analysts" with NO
tests at all. Guess what? Shit breaks all tbe time. But that could be because
we also don't have requirements, any kind of design, peer review, repository,
much less anything resembling CI. We fix everything in production and
everything is pretty much a failure but hey it keeps me employed for a long
time.

------
dozzie
Now go write about how developers substitute planning and architecture with
testing, because it's common on the other side of the fence to dismiss
designing with words "tests will be the first API user".

